# Need neteller loan. Will repay 200% within a week.



## Spice1218 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi all
I would like a neteller or skrill loan of at least $25. I will repay 200% within a week. I have attached some of my bet slips for all who are interested. Any more details please respond here. Multiple investors are welcome. I am very good at football betting.


----------

